# Dowel Center Finder for lathe work...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I made this jig for finding the exact center of the dowel so that you can get the wood on perfectly square when making lathe baits.

I made it from a couple pieces of maple that Tigger gave me (Thanks again, John) and a piece of Lexan.

I know you can start with square stock and round it off, but the dowels are so cheap, I sometimes like to start with the round stock and just go from there.



















It ain't pretty, but its dead nuts on the money. I can find the exact center of any size dowel rod.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yours is cheaper, but part of a machinist's combination square was designed for that very purpose. 









Just goes to show more of our ingenuity.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Neat idea. I just bought a lathe tonight. I can't wait to try it out this week.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, alright! Its a blast, John.


----------

